What is the fastest way to determine user's country using IP? - postila
======
rbjorklin
Something like this?
[http://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/](http://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/)

~~~
postila
Thanks, this is obvious answer and very old project, I used it more than 10
years ago and just curious is there anything more lightweight, fast and
maintainable.

Found this wrapper for Maxmind GeoLite2 DB:
[http://freegeoip.net/](http://freegeoip.net/) It's easy to install&run
(docker), but takes ~5-10ms on localhost to process a request locally, which
is not bad but definitely not excellent for light database (GeoLite2). Also,
according [https://www.maxmind.com/en/geoip2-city-database-
accuracy](https://www.maxmind.com/en/geoip2-city-database-accuracy), accuracy
of GeoLite2 is not that good.

So, I'm looking for anything better. I need only countries,
language/wrapper/technology doesn't matter, but the speed is crucial factor.

